# End of Service



## AlohaSF

As far as I know UAE labor law requires a company to provide an expat employee 'End of Service', which is approximately 30 day salary per year since they don't have a retirement plan... Am I right?

However, my company declines such. Isn't it illegal? Can they do that?
Their excuse is that I will get 1% sales incentives... which I consider as a bonus...

Any thoughts on this?

Thanks


----------



## Diamond Diva

*End Of Service*



AlohaSF said:


> As far as I know UAE labor law requires a company to provide an expat employee 'End of Service', which is approximately 30 day salary per year since they don't have a retirement plan... Am I right?
> 
> However, my company declines such. Isn't it illegal? Can they do that?
> Their excuse is that I will get 1% sales incentives... which I consider as a bonus...
> 
> Any thoughts on this?
> 
> Thanks


I have just recently been through this and yes you are entitled to end of service unless you are dismissed for gross misconduct

I am new on here so cant post a URL - google UAE labour law and download the pdf, any questions let me know as I know it really well now 

If you are in a free zone you should ask them for help too

Good Luck


----------



## Diamond Diva

Will also depend on the type of contract you are on - open ended or fixed term


----------



## Elphaba

AlohaSF said:


> As far as I know UAE labor law requires a company to provide an expat employee 'End of Service', which is approximately 30 day salary per year since they don't have a retirement plan... Am I right?
> 
> However, my company declines such. Isn't it illegal? Can they do that?
> Their excuse is that I will get 1% sales incentives... which I consider as a bonus...
> 
> Any thoughts on this?
> 
> Thanks


Your company is acting illegally. UAE Labour law on this matter is enforceable across the UAE. Depending on how long you have been there (minimum of one full year) and why you are leaving you are entitled to 21 days salary for the first five years and then 30 days for each additional year.

Suggest you contact me for further advice as I write a weekly newspaper column about such issues. You should also contact the Ministry of Labour (Helpline no 800665) to take the matter further.
-


----------



## AlohaSF

Diamond Diva said:


> I have just recently been through this and yes you are entitled to end of service unless you are dismissed for gross misconduct
> 
> I am new on here so cant post a URL - google UAE labour law and download the pdf, any questions let me know as I know it really well now
> 
> If you are in a free zone you should ask them for help too
> 
> Good Luck


Thanks for the tip. I download the pdf file and sent it to the company... Tried to explain that it is compulsory and can't be a part of a wage structure... I hope he understands.


----------



## AlohaSF

Diamond Diva said:


> Will also depend on the type of contract you are on - open ended or fixed term


Unlimited open end term


----------



## AlohaSF

Elphaba said:


> Your company is acting illegally. UAE Labour law on this matter is enforceable across the UAE. Depending on how long you have been there (minimum of one full year) and why you are leaving you are entitled to 21 days salary for the first five years and then 30 days for each additional year.
> 
> Suggest you contact me for further advice as I write a weekly newspaper column about such issues. You should also contact the Ministry of Labour (Helpline no 800665) to take the matter further.
> -


Thank you... I definitely will... If my company refuses to proceed my visa process because of this issue. I have already signed and returned the contract but... currently it is being on hold because they are refusing to offer 'End of Service' benefit. I sent an email to them explaining that 'End of Service' is compulsory and non-negotiable. Let's see what they have to say. This is so frustrating!


----------

